# For all you shisha smokers....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

> "At the worst, shisha was 400 to 450 times more dangerous than having a cigarette"
> Dr Hilary Wareing
> Centre for Tobacco Control Research


Scary stuff.....

BBC NEWS | Health | Shisha 'as harmful as cigarettes'


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Scary stuff.....
> 
> BBC NEWS | Health | Shisha 'as harmful as cigarettes'


shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Man, they were bound to latch on to shisha at some point.

Shisha is a pretty social thing, which most people do occasionally, unless you are one of these hardcore egyptian Saloom smokers.

Also, the levels of nicotine in say Al Fakher tobacco, is far far lower than Nakhla tobacco, which also plays a part.

Carbon minoxide is probably down to the Charcoal more than anything else, but who knows. It'll be tough to convince people to stop like with cigarettes, because it tastes so damn good.

Fakher Watermelon with a touch of mint is a heavenly smoke 

While we are on the subject, are there any fellow shisha coinnoisseurs that have some tips on where to smoke in Dubai.

Tried a place called "Reem al bawadi" the other day on Jumeirah Road, which was ok as far as the smoke was concerned, but not too scenic. Any recommendations?? Especially places that'll mess about with Fruit heads and Fruit bases, which always adds a bit of fun.


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

try stephanos - marina


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

This is right up my alley! I tell my patients this all the time! (Yes I am one of those never smoked a cigarette ever kinda chest physio types)

My other interesting fact is that 1 joint is equal to 1 pack of cigarettes!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I have to forward this to my brother-in-law. He is proud he never smoked cigarettes but smokes shisha every night!


----------

